
Twisted and Python 3 - ash
http://lwn.net/Articles/689068/
======
theophrastus
For myself this is the money quote of that worthy posting:

"There are effectively three string types in the Python [3] world: bytes,
Unicode strings, and strings. And there are inconsistencies among them. For
example, sys.path() returns bytes on Unix, but strings on other operating
systems. In addition, cgi.parse_multipart() returns strings on Python 3, which
is just wrong."

It'd be edifying to read about how this is a better situation (in python 3
versus 2) and/or how it might be ameliorated.

------
ubernostrum
_Python 3 lacks explicit Unicode strings using the u '' notation_

This at least is factually wrong; Python 3.3 made the 'u' prefix legal syntax
again. On Python 3 it's effectively a no-op, since an un-prefixed string
literal would be a Unicode string anyway on Python 3.

